# School me on my new old Toro 826



## IcutMetl (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello; all, new forum member here.

Picked up an old Toro 826 yesterday off Craigslist to replace my old YardMan 5hp, 26" SnoWolf. I don't know the exact model number or year of the Toro. It was well maintained and runs great overall, but will take some getting used to the controls and needs a few wear parts replaced.

One of those spare parts being a scraper bar...which appears to be a discontinued part...

Any ideas? Things I should know?

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to get creative with some sheet metal. bolt the new metal to the old bar. it does not have to be perfect. let me know how it goes.. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

For scraper bar, you can get a piece of bar steel from Tractor Supply or other supplier. Cut to length and drill elongated holes in the appropriate spots to match your old scraper. You might want to taper the edge with a grinder, but it is not necessary to function. MH


----------



## IcutMetl (Mar 2, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you are going to have to get creative with some sheet metal. bolt the new metal to the old bar. it does not have to be perfect. let me know how it goes.. ALOHA to the forms..





motorhead64 said:


> For scraper bar, you can get a piece of bar steel from Tractor Supply or other supplier. Cut to length and drill elongated holes in the appropriate spots to match your old scraper. You might want to taper the edge with a grinder, but it is not necessary to function. MH


That's what I sort of figured. I had to make a scraper bar for my Yard Man because it was discontinued as well. So was the plastic chute, which I patched with fiberglass mat and resin. One of the clutch knobs has a stripped thread too, no big deal there either. Ive got a mill, lathe, saw, welders, and all sorts of fun stuff to play with, but no sheet metal equipment. Thanks, guys.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello icutmetl, welcome to *SBF!!* i have a toro 826 38150also, briggs 190402 also. scraper bars like the one use on our 826 has been discontinued, early 524, 724, and 824 used the same style scraper and its been discontinued for all of them


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

I like my 1987 826. I plan on adding a piece of 1/8" sheet steel to my scraper (which is like new but won't be for long on my driveway). Mine starts great; 2 pulls at -10 and seems to be a real beast. I've had mine since right before christmas and it's gone through what we've had in the Dayton area in second or third gear without working too hard. I need a new electric starter but it starts on the pull start so well that'll wait till warmer weather. One of my micro switches on the handles has a short requiring me to tape it down but the other works fine. Using the wheel clutches requires a third hand during a turn. Enjoy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hope the electric starter cn be rebuilt cause thats discontinued also, mine still works but i check ebay for them


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

My electric starter is TRASHED! The armature is grooved and the magnet came out in little pieces. I'll watch till a used one shows up. I may take a risk and put a replacement on with the correct gear for my flywheel. The plastic gear should wear before the flywheel. As well as it pull starts its kind of a low priority.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Prometheus said:


> My electric starter is TRASHED! The armature is grooved and the magnet came out in little pieces. I'll watch till a used one shows up. I may take a risk and put a replacement on with the correct gear for my flywheel. The plastic gear should wear before the flywheel. As well as it pull starts its kind of a low priority.


 i've got a pinched nerve and herniated disc at c6 / c7 ( in my neck ) and the only time i can pull start the 826 is when the engine is warm and its uncomfortable even then. the electric starter is not working on the 521E and it was uncomfortable pull starting it sunday even with a warm motor. i can manage with the 5hp hot or cold but pull starting the 826 cold is something i'm not strong enough to do


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

At least the drive parts for the end of the starter are still available.

If the motor itself (P/N 396505) has failed you might try a local starter/alternator re-builder. They can work wonders some times.


----------

